# Best GoPro mount for dogs



## Emmerie3004 (May 5, 2014)

I am looking to find the best GoPro mount/harness for dogs. DIY? I have heard mixed reviews about the kurgo one, anyone have experience with it?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

No experience with it. I have heard good things and bad things about the Kurgo. I bought a child's size chest mount. I put it on my Cavalier's back....too much side to side movement. I haven't tried it on her chest yet. The actual mount is pretty hard and I want to film her doing agility so I think I will need to try some padding and something to keep it stable on her back. As it is set up now, it rests on her withers so I will try to move farther back. If you come up with something cool please share.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have tried many things to get the camera to stay still enough to get usable video, including using zip ties to attach the gopro to harnesses nothing has worked for me. This was the best video I got connected to a dog and even it is still very shaky.


----------

